# homemade Christmas ornaments



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Working on some tree ornaments and thought i'd share. All items bought at $tree, birds were 2/$1 and they stay on the tree real well with the clip clothespins...all held together with hot glue, how did we ever survive without a hot glue gun.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That is a great idea, glueing the ornament to a clip clothespin. I don't know how I'd manage without my glue guns. I have a hot glue, a low temp glue and use them both several times a week.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Now WHY OH WHY had I never thought of this - and end up buying expensive stuff... I clip birds on my husband's gravesite flowers - some times to represent the children (3 sisters) and sometimes baby birds to represent the grandchildren and sometimes to announce a new baby. This will truly allow me to be more creative in choosing the birds. Thanks !!!! s


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Beautiful birds and birdsnest! You are so talented!


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Why do I always forget about the dollar store? :doh:

We are having a few teen girls over for an ornament making party. Already have things on hand, but wanted more. Off to Michaels, where even with sales, clearance, and coupons we ended up spending too much. I might return some, this was supposed to be fun, not expensive. And now I know an alternative. Thanks!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

the glue gun is my friend also. i buy quite a bit at the dollar store and tweak it to suit me. i did get a few things at Michaels yesterday at 60%off. i haven't spent very much this year.

for my table center piece. i had a lovely oval pic frame. took out the paper and put in some red i had on hand. put on several candles. a bead garland and a few picks .looks lovely. also bought 2 candle holders and 2 vases at dollar store. glued them together,added a candle and candle ring.( i might take out the candle and put a snowman in there that my sister made for me from a lightbulb).i'm constantly changing things around) looks as good as anything you buy at michaels that would cost a arm and leg.~Georgia


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Jan: your welcome. 
Newfieannie: I recently saw an idea where they took old glass candlesticks, different heights and glued short glass vases on top and used as votive candle holders , flower vase, display vase, they had quite a few making up a display, cute. Sounds like what you did.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

mustangsally17 said:


> Jan: your welcome.
> Newfieannie: I recently saw an idea where they took old glass candlesticks, different heights and glued short glass vases on top and used as votive candle holders , flower vase, display vase, they had quite a few making up a display, cute. Sounds like what you did.



My niece did that for her wedding reception. It was very pretty. Then the eldest female at each table got to take one of them home. 

I'm going to use your bird ornament idea and use bluebirds that I have. Great idea!


----------

